# Jesada Router Bit Set



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Saw this advertisement on craigslist..any thoughts on product and sale cost? As mentioned before, I am getting started in my venture to learn and use woodworking more so for personal use. Building household items and maybe some hobby projects. Any input would be appreciated.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/2371308136.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If "new condition" means slightly used, I'd have a hard time spending $150 for used bits unless I knew exactly who'd been using them and trusted their word. If "new condition" means brand new, I'd still want to know how many of these bits does $150 buy new from Infinity, Whiteside, Freud, Eagle America, CMT, or Amana? (all top notch bits). I'd also want to know what year they were purchased.

If I've got my facts straight, once upon a time Jesada was considered really nice stuff when owned by Carlos Venditto (of Freud fame), but the company changed hands several years ago, and went through a transition in quality. Carlos' son, David Venditto then started Infinity Cutting Tools, which is also bonafide really nice stuff (IMHO), and Carlos retired. They have kitchen cabinet bit sets new for < $190.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

In spite of the magazine "Test" that killed Jesada, the more complex bits made by Jesada are rather good bits. I have a raised panel with matching cope and stick bits. I've used them a few times and they are rather good. The glue joint bit (4th from the left) like most glue joint bits is a bear to set up and usually not needed. The "V" groove flush trim bit is great for cabinet edging around the face frame. It really adds a distinctive look to the finished end cabinets.

As a used set??? I would offer $75 and go as high as $100.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What I don't like about buying a "set" of bits, is that there is always one or two that don't ever get used, or don't get used enough. If a set is what you're after, you might think about an inexpensive one just to see which type bits will get used, and when the time comes, buy the better bit.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

What Mike is saying about sets is generally true. I have a "set" of almost every Ogee profile known to man. Of the 8 bits in the set, two get used. From a dollar stand point, that is $80 a bit. Not a very good bargain.


In the case of a "Cabinet Making" set there is good and bad. The panel raising bit, cope and stick bits are mandatory for making raised panel doors. 


The glue joint bit is borderline useless due to the difficulty in setting the bit up. 


The "V" groove is really nice for making the face frame fit against the finished side (or end) of the cabinet while accenting the joint between the side and face frame. 


The "wing" raised panel back cutter is nice if you need to fit the panels into the rails and stiles. However there are other solutions available to solve the problem. The most obvious is to raise the panel raising bit in the router table a little at a time until you get the fit that you want.


IMNSHO the drawer locking bit is not worth the effort. Usually the cut is cross grain and almost always splinters, even with a ZC fence on the router table. The resulting joint is not that strong due to the nature of the resulting rabbet and dado. A simple rabbet cut on the table saw with glue and either dowels or some nails makes a stronger drawer corner joint. Again this is a difficult joint to set up.

If you are going to make a raised panel set of kitchen cabinets then a set like this

http://www.razorwoodworks.com/index...category_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

and the "V" groove bit 

http://www.razorwoodworks.com/index...category_id=75&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

would probably be enough.


----------

